# Perdido--Sunday 4/20



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a good feeling driving to Perdido early Sunday morning. I actually got off on time for once and had my ride packed the night before. I don't always take the cooler tothe beach with me, I just leave it in the car. Today something told me to take it.

Five a.m. Okay, I was fishing a large rod, a medium and an ultralight (as usual). Walmart shrimp, homemade pompano rigs on the large and light poles and walmart pompano rig with lime flouracarbon floats on the medium. (I hear people bash them all the time, but I catch just as many on them as I do my homemade rigs.) Anywho, I cast the ultralight first, bam, line breaks on the cast. Damn, my intuition must have been wrong. Not a good start. I go to cast the medium and large poles and get them out. I start rigging the ultralight again and bam my medium is bobbing. Bluefish. I, unlike others, love fried bluefish and this one is just the right size. Not too big, not too small. Not what I'm after, but I'll take it. Rebait and bam, bam. Meow meows on medium and large. Looks like I'm going to have a trash fish day.

Still working on rerigging my ultra light in the dark. I glance up and yowzere, my medium is horizontal! I stumble to it and the fight is on. I'm not immediately sure what it is, but it's a big boy. It makes a hard run to the west and off I go. I'm sprinting down the beach with the fish and in a matter of seconds I'm a good 75 yards from my camp. I can't even see my other poles anymore. Up unitl two days ago, after reading other posts here, I would never have even known what I had, but because of this forum, I knew I had a jack c. And it is huge. My drag is set perfectly and we battle for half and hour. It breeches several times so I know what it is for sure. Finally, with both of us exhausted I bring him in. Luckily a nice couple from Mobile was watching me fight and they took a picture of me with the fish. I gave them my email and I just pray they can remember it. If they send it, I'll be sure to post it. It was really big and very heavy. Over three feet for sure. I let him go, and I couldn't wipe the smile from my face. My first Jack. On the way back to camp, I just kept thinking how did that walmart hook not get mangled by that thing, a miracle.

Back at camp, fishing again. STILL trying to rerig my ultralight, when bam, my medium is bobbing again. Meow, meow. As I'm taking the catfish off, the hook breaks in half! A small catfish just broke the hook I had the jack c. on! I was that close to losing it! A real fishing miracle. Twenty minutes later I look up and my large pole hits the ground like it was shot in the heart, the sand spike is ripped form the sand and my pole is heading into the water towards the equater! I run over and grab it just as it enters the water and wouldn't you know, another jack c. This one is a freaking voltswagon. It breaches and my jaw drops, it's bigger than the first. The fight is on, but after about 15-20 seconds the line breaks. It's gone.

Finally, I get my ultralight rigged and I'm three poles strong. The next few hours are a big blurr of pompano. Eight pompano. My personal record! And in addition to that, a 17 and a half inch one, my personal largest! What a day. 

My first jack, my most single day pompano and my largest pompano. I'll never forget this day.

People fishing to the east of me didn't catch anything. I know they were pissed at me.A guy fishing to right of me caught at least 4-5 pompano. 

I'm tempted to call in sick tomorrow.

Thats all folks.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like pure chaos! What an adventure and a great report! :clap


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Accelerated cardiac arrhythmia !


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow.A great report.A day you wont forget in a hurry.Those jacks sound like great sportfish.I hope i have as much look as you.Again great job,and well done


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

great day fishing:clap

where were you fishing at?


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

man that is a day for the record books for sure. I hope that i have a day at least half that good, really soon. Great report. thanks.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, fine day of fishin :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That will go into your forever fish stories! Sounds like you got a great meal out of it too! I also eat the Bluefish. I marinate them in milk, garlic, salt and blk pepper. Then they meet the hot grease the next day! Way to go man!


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the detail and slang (slang may not be the right word, but you get what I'm saying)you put in your report. it makes the report alot more fun to read. I haven't caught a Jack C. as of yet, but it's definately a goal. Good job and good luck next time.


----------

